# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Ghosts of Saltmarsh OOC

## CaoimhinTheCape

IC Thread

Welcome to the game!  Throughout this week I'll build up this first post with all the information you'll need.

Since it is the holidays and I'm going to be busy this week, I think I'll go slow on starting up the main game thread.  I'll reach out to each of you separately to ask you a few questions about your backstories/give you some information your characters would have and probably the day or two after Christmas we'll start the game proper.

In thread right now feel free to talk, and discuss any connections (if any) you want between your characters before the adventure starts.  Also, choose a color for your character to speak in.



Player Name
Character Name
Class
Background
Connection

Lioslaith
*Caspian Bourne*
Paladin (Storms)
Sailor
Captain Xendros

Paradox26
Eldryn Valadin
Warlock
Acolyte
Captain Xendros

Izzarra
*Yue*
Sorcerer (Divine)/Bard
Wandering Apothecary
Captain Xendros

Snarkhunter
Byrok
Fighter (Champion)/Barbarian(Zealot)
Acolyte
Wellgar Brinehanded

Awful
*Tulvi*
Cleric (Arcane)
Sage
Keledek the unspoken

Vozen
Flow of the River
Rogue (Swashbuckler)
Smuggler
keledek the unspoken



*Spoiler: Previous Party Members*
Show


Player Name
Character Name
Class
Background
Connection

Lioslaith
*Caspian Bourne*
Paladin (Storms)
Sailor
Captain Xendros

Snarkhunter
Byrok
Fighter (Champion)/Barbarian(Zealot)
Acolyte
Wellgar Brinehanded

Awful
*Tulvi*
Cleric (Arcane)
Sage
Keledek the unspoken

Vozen
Flow of the River
Rogue (Swashbuckler)
Smuggler
keledek the unspoken










Saltmarsh Locations
*Spoiler: Saltmarsh Locations*
Show



*The Wicker Goat*
Bearing the dubious honor of being the oldest tavern in town, the Wicker Goat is owned by Lankus Kurrid, a retired officer of the Keoish army who caters to the dwarven miners and town guard. The two-story building has sleeping quarters for rent on the upper floor, usually sufficient to accommodate the slow stream of travelers making their way through Saltmarsh on the way to somewhere else.  Those who seek an audience with Manistrad can find her here when she's not working at the mine.

*Mining Company Headquarters*

Once a mansion owned by a local noble family, this building was purchased by the crown and serves as the dwarven mining company's headquarters in Saltmarsh. Manistrad Copperlocks stays here when she must do business in town; otherwise, several dwarf clerks work here during the day, logging deliveries at the docks to be transported to the mine and arranging for the processed ore to be loaded on trade ships bound for distant ports.  Rumors abound of a vault hidden beneath the building.

*Keledek Tower*

This three-story tower is home to the town's resident sage and wizard, Keledek the Unspoken. Keledek's dusky skin, bald head, and bright red silk turbannot to mention his height of nearly 7 feetmake him an unmistakable figure in town.  Keledek came to town years ago from Ket, a distant kingdom held in a mix of contempt, mistrust, and fear by the locals. Rumor around town claims that speaking his name aloud allows Keledek to eavesdrop on a conversation for a short time.

*Faithful Quartermasters of Iuz*

A trade delegation led by Captain Xendros has come to Saltmarsh to acquire large quantities of fish (salted and preserved for transport) in the name of Iuz, a mighty cambion and demigod who rules much of the distant north. Iuz's realm does not produce enough food to feed all its citizens, so it relies on imports for the rest, and Saltmarsh is one of its major suppliers.  The minions of Iuz have only rarely come into direct conflict with Keoland, and its ongoing war with Keoland's rivals makes the nation an acceptable trade partner in the eyes of the king. The emissaries from Iuz pay on time and they buy shiploads of fish at once, so no one inquires too closely into the captain's sepulchral voice or her penchant for wearing gold jewelry etched with grim designs.

*The Empty Net*

Partially supported by stilts driven into the harbor waters, this rickety tavern is purportedly a haven for smugglers, mercenaries, assassins and even pirates. The owner, Kreb Shenker, takes coin from anyone and asks no questions. Troublemakers are thrown out the door, over the railing, and into the reeking harbor. Characters looking to carouse find this the best place for a rowdy night of drinking and brawling. The town guard comes here only if called.

*Kester's Leather Goods*
Kiorna Kester runs this tannery, where she produces smooth, colorful leather for every purpose and sells both the cured hides and items she fashions from it. Kiorna is keenly interested in acquiring hides from exotic creatures to craft into expensive leather. She pays a fee in gold pieces for the intact hide of any beast or monstrosity of challenge rating 3 or higher.  Harvesting the hide from such a creature requires an intact carcass, an hour of work, and a successful DC 15 Dexterity (Sleight of Hand) or Wisdom (Survival) check to preserve it in top condition for Kiorna's purposes. On a failed check, the hide does not meet Kiorna's standards but can still be sold for a lesser price.

*Hoolwatch Tower*
This 60-foot-tall tower was the first defensive building of Saltmarsh, and it still serves as an armory and lookout as well as the official base of the town guard. Eliander spends most of his time here in his duties as commander of the guard. He sometimes has need for adventurers, and at such times he posts jobs on a board hanging by the tower's entrance.

*The Snapping Line*
This popular inn and tavern is built from the planks and hulls of half a dozen decommissioned fishing ships. Its decor is predictably nautical in theme, and its sleeping rooms are plain but comfortable renditions of a ship's cabins. The smell of fish has never been scrubbed from its walls, and those who stay the night find their belongings steeped in the scent, which lasts for several days. Sailors and fishers gather here to trade stories and drink into the night.

The Snapping Line is run by a young woman named Hanna Rist, who comes from a family of well-known lobster catchers. The Rist family also makes a spirit from lobster meat and potatoes called claw wine; it is, to put it mildly, an acquired taste. Hanna employs several former dockhands to keep peace in her bar.

*Council Hall*
This large brick building contains the offices of the town council and the chamber where they meet to discuss the town business. The hall is built from sturdy stone from the nearby cliffs and a variety of hardwood from the nearby Hool Marshes. A wooden sign depicting a net filled with fish hangs above the double doors leading into the hall. A small tower rises from the building, housing a horn at the top, which is blown to announce the beginning of a council session or other significant events.

The town has a sturdy but weatherbeaten platform and gallows in front of the hall for use in the event of an execution. Such punishments are rare, but when they do occur, they draw a large crowd.

*Weekly Market*
Built around the first well dug for the fishers in the town's early days is a large market square where merchants of all descriptions gather on the first day of each week to sell their wares. Initially established to sell fish, the market has grown to include a wide variety of goods. The center area of the square contains a dozen long tables where shoppers can eat communally. Items from the Player's Handbook costing up to 150 gp are available for purchase here.

*Primewater Mansion*
Gellan Primewater maintains a large mansion right on the docks, allowing him to oversee his ships from his upstairs window. He sometimes leans out to shout orders or answer questions for his captains and crews, his booming voice echoing over the docks. The mansion's most notable feature is its grand entryway and feast hall. Gellan hosts at least one extravagant feast per week, headlined by food and drink bought in distant ports. His cook, a young gnome named Feliza, sometimes hires adventurers to find rare herbs, meats, and other ingredients for her dishes.

*The Dwarven Anvil*
The blacksmith's forge has a single anvil with a clear sign of dwarven origins, and a backlog of orders ten miles long. The human smiths make hooks, nails, harpoons, knives, fishing weights, and much more all day. Their master smith is an elderly, dark-skinned woman named Mafera; her son, Jasker, is her best journeyman. A small shrine to Moradin can be found under the eaves as well, though it is somewhat neglected.  Some of the dwarves associated with the new mining operation would like to know how a human came into ownership of such fine dwarven tools.

*Oweland House*
The Oweland family has owned this sprawling mansion for generations. Despite the family's wealth, the building is a sprawling collection of new construction, expansions, and additions. Each generation of the family has added to the building to accommodate the clan's growth. The family takes in fishers who have fallen on hard times, sharing their wealth with others until they can recover.

*Solmor House*
The Solmor family owns several buildings in this modest complex. The largest is the personal mansion of the Solmor family. Three smaller buildings house servants, employees of the family's trading fleet, and secure storage for expensive goods.

*Mariner's Guildhall*
The mariners' guild serves all the towns along the coast, providing a bunk and a meal for sailors passing through. Sea captains in search of a crew stop here, as do others seeking news from afar. The guildhall is an excellent place to discuss seafaring, as well as the various threats to navigation along the coast.

*Ingo the Drover's House*
Ingo the Drover is a good source for guards, marines, and muscle when sailing through difficult waters.  He has a number of medals that remind him of past achievements.  He has a good friendship with Eliander Fireborn.

*Carpenter's Guildhall*
Run by a snobby gnome named Jilar Kanklesten, the carpenters' guild has plenty of work building houses, assembling fish barrels, repairing docks, and much more. The whole building is a marvel of workmanship, made without a single nail. Jilar is obsessed with rare woods; she pays handsomely for adventurers to make expeditions in search of specific trees in the Hool Marshes, the Drowned Forest, and the Dreadwood.

*Crabber's Cove*
Just east of the docks, built along the shores of a secluded bay, are a handful of buildings known collectively as Crabber's Cove. The buildings are weathered, abandoned by the residents of Saltmarsh years ago. Since then, thousands of crabs have taken up residence in the crumbling remains. Crabbers from Saltmarsh are cautious about the cove, as more than one overeager fisher has disappeared into the clacking darkness, never to be seen again.

*The Leap*
The Leap is an outcropping of rock nearly a hundred feet above the churning water below. Several stone benches stand near this precipitous edge, and a few stone markers sit in the tall grass nearby.  Traditionally, the people of Saltmarsh leap from the cliffs into the water below when a loved one drowns at sea. The jump is usually not fatal; the water below the Leap is free of rocks, and it is a short swim back to dry land.

*Temple of Procan*
Services at this long-standing sea god's temple are well attended. The congregation is led by a one-legged former whaler: Wellgar Brinehanded, an older human man with a sharp memory for every storm, lost ship, and enormous catch ever brought into Saltmarsh harbor. He knows many fanciful stories of shipwrecks, lucky escapes, and famous captains. Matters ashore rarely interest him, but the temple and its bell tower are also served by a half-dozen novitiates and laypeople who keep things running smoothly.  Wellgar uses the blessings of Procan to seek out shipwrecks in order to recover the remains of sailors for a proper burial. He is willing to trade cleric spells of up to 5th level, including raise dead, in return for recovery of the remains he seeks.

*Saltmarsh Cemetary*
The town's cemetery is well-kept, but many of its graves are little more than memorial stones laid for those who died at sea. Krag is the town gravedigger, as well as something of a town historian and local loremaster. He has conducted extensive research into the folk buried here and events in the region. He can be an invaluable resource for adventurers seeking information and is especially helpful to those who can help him with his research.  In his spare time, Krag helps organize and translate Eliander's library. He keeps a room Eliander's home and the two are close friends.

*Winston's Store*
Winston, the owner of this establishment, knows a great deal about the Hool Marshes.  He does business with sailors, adventurers, and those who need "solid goods at honest prices," as he often says. Winston has a few maps of the marshes, and those who intend to explore that area often consult with him for guidance.

*Sea Grove of Obad-Hai*
Open to the air and set in a grove outside town, the sea-grove is a gathering place for seagulls, sailors, and swamp folk, as well as an information market for traders and trappers. Ferrin Kastilar, a somewhat melancholy individual of middle years, tends the shrine with his bullfrog companion, Lorys.  Ferrin always keeps an eye out for rumors of aberrations in the wild.  He also has contacts with the elves of the Dreadwood, and they send word to him if a monster escapes that forest and heads in the direction of Saltmarsh.  If news of an aberration reaches him, he hires adventurers to stalk and kill the creature.

*Standing Stones*
Two enormous runestones stand on this island.  Rumor has it a siren was chained to the stones here and sacrificed by an evil human tribe as an offering to the sea and that is the reason that fishing in the region has flourished.



*Spoiler: Saltmarsh Maps*
Show









Saltmarsh General Info
*Spoiler: General Saltmarsh Info*
Show


Town Council

The town council includes the following members: Manistrad Copperlocks, Eliander Fireborn, Eda Oweland, Gellan Primewater, Anders Solmor.


Procan, Sailor of Sea and Sky

Procan is a chaotic neutral deity of the sea and weather. He offers his clerics access to the Tempest domain. He is embodied in the sudden storm that overtakes a ship, battering it with monstrous waves and howling winds that give way to peaceful waters and calm weather in the space of a moment.

Procan's domain is the sea, and whatever the oceans touch, he bears witness to. His mood shifts to darkness as he witnesses a brutal murder on the docks of a squalid port, then lifts in pride as he watches a brave mariner leap into the sea and save a drowning child. Every story of the oceans courses through his mind, and he in each moment curses and blesses mortals for their endless follies, heroism, and hatreds.

When the sea reaches its limit at the shore, so too does Procan's power. His clerics and priests rarely venture inland, and he cares little for what happens beyond his waters. At sea, he expects sacrifices in the form of fine food, potent alcohol, or valuable treasures thrown overboard at the start of a voyage. Due to this ritual, Procan holds all treasures lost at sea as part of his domain. He curses those who plunder shipwrecks without the blessings of his clerics, dogging their steps with wretched weather until his attention is drawn elsewhere.

Procan's clerics reflect their deity's chaotic nature. They seek omens of his moods in the weather and sky, and mirror their own demeanor to match their deity's.


Militia and Defense

One hundred trained warriors serve in the town guard. Each of them wears studded leather armor marked with a town guard's badgethe green reed of Saltmarshand is armed with a club while patrolling in town. The guards work in pairs, operating from two guardhouses built near the road into Saltmarsh. A smaller station at the docks quells the fights that break out there nightly. The captain of the town guard is Eliander Fireborn.

The guard also patrols the area around Saltmarsh on horseback. Groups assigned to this duty are more heavily armed and armored; they wear chain mail and wield longswords and heavy crossbows.

A militia of five hundred residents can be mustered to take up the defense of the town if it comes under attack. The militia members have undergone minimal training, since they are expected only to keep an enemy at bay until the king's forces arrive.

A small force of marines watches over the docks and, if needed, can take to sea to meet threats. The marines are hardened veterans of several battles against the Sea Princes. They are led by a married couple, Tom and Will Stoutly, veterans who have fought dozens of engagements against pirates, raiders, and monsters.

Local Law Enforcement

The town guard arrests lawbreakers and imprisons them in the town jail. In most cases, criminals pay a fine and are let go. Those who cannot pay are required to work off their debt, usually put to work sweeping streets or helping with construction projects. If a crime requires a trial, the town council hears evidence and renders a verdict. Crime breaks down into three basic categories in Saltmarsh.

*Petty Crime* - Public unarmed brawling, pickpocketing, and other crimes that cause up to 50 gp in property damages are classified as petty crimes. The accused pays a fine of 2d6 gp, or one day of hard labor per gold piece owed.
*Minor Crime* - Armed assault, defined as any nonfatal attack made with a weapon, along with any other assault or property crimes that cause more than 50 gp in damages, but less than 250 gp, are minor crimes. The perpetrator must pay a fine of 100 gp and serve 1d4 years in prison or at forced labor.
*Major Crime* - Crimes more severe than those outlined above, including murder, are major crimes. The criminal faces 2d10 years of imprisonment, though serious cases earn the death penalty. In most instances, these crimes are dealt with in Seaton, the provincial capital located east of Saltmarsh.

Commerce

Saltmarsh might be encrusted in sea salt and reek of rotting fish guts, but there is gold aplenty in the coffers of its citizens. For more than a century, the ships of Saltmarsh have worked the rich fishing grounds along the coast. Trade ships from near and far have been using the docks to unload their goods, and lately more ships have come to call as the dwarven mining operation grows.

The dwarven mining operation promises to bring about a rapid growth in Saltmarsh's fortunes. Whether that's a good or a bad thing depends on who you ask. The merchants look forward to more business, but the fishers don't see how the mines will do anything to enrich their coffers. If anything, they fear that competition for fish will become more ferocious as the town grows.

*Fishing* - More folk in town work in the fishing industry than any other, and it has been the backbone of Saltmarsh for generations. The wealthier families own their own boats, while less well-to-do folk hire out to work as deckhands. The work is difficult and dangerous, but a smart deckhand can save money for several years and eventually buy their own boat. That promise of earned prosperity is important to the townsfolk, and they see newcomers as a threat to it.
*Trading* - The wealthiest families in town own large trading vessels that they use to ship goods across the Azure Sea. Saltmarsh exports other foodstuffs from the farms around town. Most manufactured goods, except for rope, nets, and other items created locally to support the fishing industry, are imported into town.
*Mining* - The mine outside town is a new development. Despite the skepticism of the locals, the mine has started to yield silver in growing quantities, and the dwarves are convinced that the nearby cliffs are rich with gold. If the mine takes off, Saltmarsh could transform into a sprawling boomtown overnight.




Area Around Saltmarsh
*Spoiler*
Show



Roads And Pathways
The roads around Saltmarsh are heavily patrolled, part of the crown's effort to make its influence felt in the region. Travel along these thoroughfares is usually safe, with most encounters involving merchant caravans, guard patrols, and fellow travelers. Small farms and manors cluster near the roads, relying on passing guard patrols for their safety. Where these settlements grow more widely spaced, bandit raids become more likely.

Burle

Burle is a fortified outpost that is always on guard for monsters emerging from the Dreadwood. It serves as a key stopover point for travelers venturing inland from the southern coastal region. The community is dominated by a small keep set atop a hill that overlooks the forest it borders. A few farms cluster around it, the locals relying on the royal garrison to keep them safe from marauders.

Burle's most distinctive feature is the small copse of trees that grows in the middle of the keep. An ancient treant named Wander Root dwells in the keep and acts as an informal ambassador between the humans of Keoland and the wood elves and good-aligned fey of the Dreadwood. Years ago, the knights of Keoland helped the denizens of the forest defeat an incursion by cultists worshiping elemental evil fire. Since then, the elves, the treants, and the crown of Keoland have observed the Wild Flame Pacta treaty that calls for mutual defense against the Dreadwood's horrors.

The outpost is commanded by its castellan, Kiara Shadowbreaker, who has led many successful raids into the Dreadwood. Kiara is a grim figure, always cognizant of the threat posed by the forest's denizens. She sees trouble behind every piece of news, and she keeps the warriors and rangers headquartered here ready to fight at a moment's notice.

Burle provides a safe resting place before and during expeditions into the Hool Marshes or the Dreadwood. Kiara offers a bounty equal to 5 gp per Hit Die for any aberration, elemental, or outlaw slain in the region. She keeps a bounty board just outside Burle's gates, which occasionally offers larger rewards for the capture or killing of specific monsters or criminals.

Dwarven Mine
Dwarven prospectors have toiled in this new mine for the past three years. Soldiers from Keoland's royal army are stationed here for security alongside dwarf fighters from the Copperlocks clan. Travelers in need of shelter can rest on cots in the guard towers that surround the place, but only those with business related to the mine are allowed inside the gates without supervision.

The mine is a broad shaft dug into a steep hillside near the shore. Stone walls encompass it, with two guard towers overlooking the main gate and three other towers spaced evenly around the perimeter. The inner area contains a small village with warehouses, workshops, and houses, all erected during the time when the excavation was beginning and enormous amounts of stone became available for building.

The laborers also took the time to build a tavern, the Miner's Respite, and spend their off hours there drinking, swapping tales, and gambling. The game of darts has become an obsession among the bored miners and soldiers, and anyone with real skill at the game has a chance of talking their way past the guard at the door to engage in a match.

Seaton
The folk of Saltmarsh point to Seaton as an example of the fate they want to avoid. For years, Seaton was about twice as large as Saltmarsh and enjoyed prosperous fishing and shipping industries. When King Kimbertos Skotti turned his attention south to deal with the Sea Princes, his admirals chose Seaton as the location for an important military port. Today, Seaton has been transformed from a robust fishing town into a drab fortress. Seaton's harbor is heavily fortified, and a large garrison of naval ships, infantry, and cavalry serves as the primary defense point for the region.

Duke Marik Feldren rules over the town in his capacity of governor of the southern province that includes Seaton. King Skotti actually granted Marik's older brother, the war hero Obertus Feldren, governorship of the province. But the affable duke's reign was short-lived, for he fell ill and died a year later. The title fell to Marik, a sheltered hothead eager to surpass his brother's legend. He considers the natives of the region as cowards who hid away in their isolated villages while the north suffered its losses. He further believes that his brother, who had a genuine fondness for the local fishers and traders, was laid low by traitors in service to the Sea Princes.

The Dreadwood
Long a home of horrid monsters and vicious raiders, the Dreadwood hides within its borders a multitude of terrors. Keoland maintains ranger patrols that sweep through the outer reaches of the forest periodically, while several wood elf clans dwell at its edge. The two forces are generally successful at keeping the monsters of the Dreadwood in check, but at times a threat that avoids them or overcomes them emerges to wreak havoc across the land.

Drowned Forest
Perched at the edge of the Hool Marshes, the Drowned Forest was once a verdant region. A few decades ago, the marsh began to encroach on this area. As the water level rose, the forest was transformed into a more foreboding place. Shambling mounds and blights appeared in the forest in increasing numbers while the water rotted away the trees themselves. In time, strange mushrooms and fungus sprouted throughout the woods.

Today, the Drowned Forest is perhaps the most dangerous location in the region. The trees remain standing, but they long ago lost their foliage and are little more than dead, rotting timbers projecting out of the mud. Mushrooms and other fungi sprout everywhere. A thick cloud of spores fills the air and blots out the sun, allowing the unnatural growths to flourish.

Hool Marshes
The treacherous Hool Marshes are notorious for pools of water that seem easy to cross but hide deep wells and layers of mud. The area is full of tall, sickly trees and great swarms of biting insects. None but the desperate venture into this place, making it the ideal hiding place for outlaws or raiders.

Dunwater River
The Dunwater River meanders its way into the Azure Sea. It is a broad, slow-moving body of water, choked with reeds and too shallow in many spots to allow boats other than rafts to traverse it.

Silverstand
This forest got its name from the silvery sheen that marks the leaves and bark of its trees. Long ago, elves from the Feywild crossed the planar boundaries to settle here. Today, several wood elf clans dwell in elegant, wooden structures built among the forest canopy. Not a single creature enters or leaves the forest's boundaries without the knowledge of the elves.

The elves of the Silverstand periodically send war parties to patrol the outer reaches of the Dreadwood. The Wild Flame Pactan alliance struck between the elves, the kingdom of Keoland, and the treants of the regioncommits all three groups to repelling the monsters that emerge from the forest. At rare times, the elves organize patrols into the deepest, deadliest regions of the Dreadwood in hopes of defeating threats in their nascent state.

The Azure Sea
The Azure Sea has long been a turbulent body of water in every sense. Its storms have sent countless ships to their doom, and warfare of one sort of another is conducted across its surface all the time. Pirates affiliated with the Sea Princes, along with independent marauders, prey on ships that attempt to cross the ocean. Strange monsters, including vicious dinosaurs from the Amedio Jungle in the far south, emerge from below from time to time.




Saltmarsh Factions
*Spoiler*
Show


The Sea Princes




Buying a Ship

*Spoiler: Ship stats and cost*
Show

Ship Type
Crew/Passengers
Cost

Rowboat
2/2
50 gp

Keelboat
3/4
3,000 gp

Sailing Ship
30/20
10,000 gp

Longship
40/100
10,000 gp

Warship
40/60
25,000 gp

Galley
80/40
30,000 gp

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


I look forward to going on this adventure with all of you.

Yue will be speaking in *"<OrangeRed>"*

Her common is spoken in a foreign dialect that I am going to indicated with < > rather then trying to type out.

----------


## paradox26

I will go with Medium Green for my speech colour.

Also, I forgot to include a link, so I will go with Captain Xendros.

----------


## Lioslaith

I will use *this color for*  my speech. And I am happy to tie in stories with anyone who would like to do so.

Gonna try and work in a slight stutter but it might prove to be too big a pain in the butt to keep track of. We will see.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, I'm working on some pregame questions for everyone to add more to your backstories/set up plot threads for later.  Those will get sent out individually today or tomorrow, and then a little later in the week I'll give you any background information about Saltmarsh that your characters may have.

One other option that Saltmarsh gives is rules for owning a ship.  Do you guys as players want to work toward owning a ship?  There are rules for ship combat and suggestions for magical enhancements to ships.  It can be very involved (hiring and maintain a crew, including loyalty points) or broad strokes (owning a ship mostly for flavor of how to get places and maybe combat).

----------


## Lioslaith

My preference would be to yes, work towards owning a ship and to use the latter option of broader strokes.  I have seen a lot of games get bogged down in the sailing minutia and it can just kill them.

----------


## Snarkhunter

> My preference would be to yes, work towards owning a ship and to use the latter option of broader strokes.  I have seen a lot of games get bogged down in the sailing minutia and it can just kill them.


+1

also, I'll use blue when Byrok speaks.

----------


## Vozen

*River*
Swashbuckler Rogue
HP: 24/24, AC: 15
Conditions: None


This is gonna be fun. River will speak in Purple.

And I am in favor of owning a ship and ship combat, but perhaps shave off some of the excess rules. River will want one for legal and illegal trading at some point anyway.

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 21/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None





Tulvi will speak in her lilting *cyan* tones. 

I would prefer broad strokes with owning a ship rather than too into the nitty gritty.

...At some point I'll properly draw Tulvi (or a mugshot at least) but that'll be in the future, I suppose.

----------


## Lioslaith

Anyone want to have been on or sailed on or worked on a ship together?  Or tie some history together?

----------


## Izzarra

> One other option that Saltmarsh gives is rules for owning a ship.  Do you guys as players want to work toward owning a ship?  There are rules for ship combat and suggestions for magical enhancements to ships.  It can be very involved (hiring and maintain a crew, including loyalty points) or broad strokes (owning a ship mostly for flavor of how to get places and maybe combat).


Yes to getting a ship.

The only way I can think of doing it properly is to elect different characters to positions - captain, first mate, quartermaster - and divvy up the management between those characters and what they decide goes for as long as they hold the position. If anyone objects to decisions then we hold new elections. This would eliminate the game killing lag of managing things as a committee and is also rather close to how many ships were operated back in the golden age of piracy.

However even with something like this in place it might be too much for play by post and broad strokes is probably the best way to go.




> Anyone want to have been on or sailed on or worked on a ship together?  Or tie some history together?


Yue arrive in town by hitching a ride on a merchant ship as the other options are hiking through dense jungles, barren wasteland, or steep mountains. So that could be something.

----------


## paradox26

I would prefer broad strokes too, just to cut down on game-slowing minutiae.

----------


## Lioslaith

Is it (Yue) pronounced (You-way)?  She certainly could have sailed on the same ship as Caspian. Probably a long-ish voyage from a cursory glance at your backstory?  Plenty of time to get to know one another.

----------


## Izzarra

> Is it (Yue) pronounced (You-way)?  She certainly could have sailed on the same ship as Caspian. Probably a long-ish voyage from a cursory glance at your backstory?  Plenty of time to get to know one another.


That is how I have ben saying it.

By my estimate Yue spent at minimum a 2 months at sea to get to the Saltmarsh. That is not counting the time spent in port or at anchor while resupplying and trading as the journey follows a coastline most of the way.

----------


## Lioslaith

So would Yue try and befriend a huge snapping turtle first mate of the ship they were on?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

It looks looks like most of you have answered my pregame questions - I'm going through them right now and making notes on everything.  I'll have the thread up this week but there's still time to talk about any connections you want between characters before the game really starts.

EDIT: I am still putting together what your characters would know before the adventure so I'll be sending those PMs out in a day or two.

----------


## Lioslaith

Sounds good.  Hope you had a good Christmas.

----------


## Vozen

Think you swapped my color choice with Tulvi, Im the one with purple.

not that I mind light blue though.

----------


## Izzarra

I am back from vacation.




> So would Yue try and befriend a huge snapping turtle first mate of the ship they were on?


Possibly. If an injury is involved probably.

----------


## Lioslaith

Easy enough on a ship. Something like a nasty rope burn from a crewman letting go of a rope he shouldnt have and Caspian catching it to save his life.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sorry about the colors!  I'll fix it later today.

This week has been busier than expected so the IC thread will start up beginning of next week.  I'm still hoping to put together the last backstory bits and give y'all any extra information today.  In the meantime, happy holidays/happy soon to be new year!

----------


## Izzarra

Could Seeker Tulvi possibly use a slightly darker shade of blue like Turquoise or Teal? The Cyan is hard to read on a white background.

----------


## Awful

why on earth are you using white backgrounds? yeah sure, I'm fine with using *teal* instead.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> why on earth are you using white backgrounds? yeah sure, I'm fine with using *teal* instead.


The Playground Sand "style" puts everything on white?  I can't see any other option to customize how the forum looks.

----------


## Awful

I suppose you could rely on forum options, but I would just use a plugin like Dark Reader or summin' and save the eyestrain.

----------


## Lioslaith

Most of the colors are viewable if you bold them.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Alright!  I am sending out DMs shortly with some of the extra background info you would have.  I'll have the IC thread up tomorrow, I want to make sure I have enough time to write everything up.

----------


## Lioslaith

> Alright!  I am sending out DMs shortly with some of the extra background info you would have.  I'll have the IC thread up tomorrow, I want to make sure I have enough time to write everything up.


Outstanding. Cant wait!!

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

IC Thread is up!  Welcome to Saltmarsh!

----------


## Lioslaith

What is the current time of day?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Morning.  I figure you guys are all getting this assignment early (8:00 or 9:00) and has some time before meeting the whole part at Council Hall (10:00)

----------


## Lioslaith

Thats kind of what I assumed but until I get a better feel for you as a DM I didnt want to assume. Lol

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

No problem, that's fair.  I'm very used to answering these types of questions quickly when playing in person; for PbP I need to get more used to making everything explicit right off the bat.  So if you all ever have any questions let me know.

----------


## Lioslaith

I hope we didnt lose people or just have builders as I tend to refer to them. Lol

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

It has only been a day - if people don't post by the weekend I'll send out a round of messages to ping people.

----------


## paradox26

I am still here. I have just had a rough couple of weeks. I will get a post up IC in the next few hours.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I posted, mostly to just fill in the world a little.  We can time jump to the meeting once everyone has posted at least once and y'all make your way there.

A note on the luck roll thing, Eldryn has a book that may or may not tell the future and so me making what I call a luck roll (d20) is just to see how relevant/obvious the information he gets from the book is.  I think it's more fun to do that private since it's not critical to anything but wanted to explain myself.

----------


## Lioslaith

Would Procan be considered the Storm Lord or is that a different entity?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Would Procan be considered the Storm Lord or is that a different entity?


Yeah, one of the names of Procan is the Storm Lord (though there is at least one other deity to use that title).  What is the context?

----------


## Lioslaith

Thats who Caspian is beholden to, the storm lord, and where his power comes from.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I'll send out some pokes later today.

----------


## Lioslaith

> I'll send out some pokes later today.


We ended up with 4?  We can probably handle it with that many.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sent.  Regardless of if I get responses I'll jump the story forward tomorrow.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Posted, jumping you all to the infodump meeting with Eda.  If you have any questions for her about the mission, now is the time to ask, otherwise... discuss how you wanna approach this mission!

----------


## Lioslaith

What would a typical wage for a seaman be?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, D&D isn't clear on this and apparently contradicts itself when it mentions wages in a couple different places.  One interesting thread I found here outlines some suggestions: https://www.reddit.com/r/DnDBehindTh...e_and_economy/

So, I'd say a seaman is probably earning 30 to 60 gp a month, depending on skill?  The reward for this amounts to a month or two of work.  This is a significant payday, assuming you'd spend an afternoon at most exploring the house.

If you have other ideas, that's fine.  I'm no economist  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Lioslaith

> So, D&D isn't clear on this and apparently contradicts itself when it mentions wages in a couple different places.  One interesting thread I found here outlines some suggestions: https://www.reddit.com/r/DnDBehindTh...e_and_economy/
> 
> So, I'd say a seaman is probably earning 30 to 60 gp a month, depending on skill?  The reward for this amounts to a month or two of work.  This is a significant payday, assuming you'd spend an afternoon at most exploring the house.
> 
> If you have other ideas, that's fine.  I'm no economist


Nope thats exactly what I was looking for. Wages in D&D and well just money in general is a pretty esoteric thing. No one actually relies on it to live. Its just something we accumulate to buy toys for our characters.

----------


## Lioslaith

Would my turtle physiology make it taste good to me?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Entirely up to you.  I don't know what turtles eat but it doesn't make a difference to the story so whatever you prefer.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Everyone ready for me to move you guys to the house?  Anything else you wanna do in town/talk about as a group?

----------


## Izzarra

It wouldn't hurt to ask around if anybody knows anything about Vildrun Aurum the alchemist that might be relevant. However, I don't want to hold up the game roleplaying through it if nobody else is interested.

If we want to take care of it quickly OOC here is a roll: (1d20)[*20*]
+1 if regular investigation, +3 if charisma based investigation, +5 if persuasion.

Second roll for advantage if somebody is helping and it applies: (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Awful

With that roll I think you got it, heh.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yeah, I'll take that roll.  Will have a post up later today with any info on the alchemist.

----------


## Izzarra

I am ready to move out now.

If I think too much more about the alchemist I might need to make myself a tinfoil hat.

----------


## paradox26

I had Eldryn go to the temple for holy water, then after that he will be fine to move on to the house.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok is ready to travel to the house.

Should we start thinking about a standard marching order to use when travelling?

----------


## Lioslaith

I think the odds are pretty low that we would need one just going to the house. Caspian is ready to go as well.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Feel free to come up with a marching order but, spoilers, you don't have to worry about it going to this house.

I can fast-travel you there later today unless anyone has anything left to do in town.

----------


## Izzarra

As a squishy healer Yue will be in the middle of the marching order

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Right, got busy yesterday and Saturdays are usually bad for me.  new post tomorrow.

----------


## paradox26

Sorry for the slow post rate. MY parents were staying with me for the last week, and just left this morning. So now I can post regularly again.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

No problem.  Assuming there's no objections, I'll move y'all up to the door/give you more info this afternoon.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Hypothetically, if we were to get into a combat, would you guys prefer I do all of your initiative rolls or would you rather roll them yourselves?

The way I'll run combat will basically be whoever gets higher than my initiative can act in any order they want, then the enemies, then anyone you was lower than mine.  Doing it on your exact turn is better but with play by post I don't want us to get too slowed down.

----------


## Snarkhunter

I'm fine with you rolling.

----------


## Izzarra

> Hypothetically, if we were to get into a combat, would you guys prefer I do all of your initiative rolls or would you rather roll them yourselves?
> 
> The way I'll run combat will basically be whoever gets higher than my initiative can act in any order they want, then the enemies, then anyone you was lower than mine.  Doing it on your exact turn is better but with play by post I don't want us to get too slowed down.


Sure roll initiative for me.

Posting in exact rolled order can result in it taking an entire week to finish a single round of combat, primarily due to people being in different time zones and having busy lives.

In the game I am running I have the players declare their intended actions then I sort out everything to work with the initiative order rolled, but that takes a while.
I am giving serious consideration to abandoning initiative order all together. PC actions happen in whatever order they post and they can coordinate actions in the discord OOC. Then the enemies go.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I'll stick with Initiative for now, but having people submit actions whenever they can and I'll resolve them as close to in order as possible.  Post coming soon-ish.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Turns out it didn't even matter, since they rolled higher than all of you anyway!

Everyone gets a round to attack/do whatever they want, Yue gets an opportunity attack on Weasel 3 or 4.

----------


## Snarkhunter

To clarify:  Do we declare our action both here and in the IC thread, and you handle rolling?  Or do we roll here or spoiler roll in IC?  Any of the above are fine with me, although my preferred would probably be declare both and you roll.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Declaring anywhere is fine, though I'd like at least a short description of what you're doing IC.  Rolling can be done by whoever - I'm happy to let you guys roll for yourselves, if you don't I'll resolve it for you.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Cool.  Byrok will ready his pike, attack the nearest Giant Weasel and if it dies, he will move to assist Yue.

----------


## Lioslaith

Apparently gitp decided to stop notifying me of posts.  Sorry about that.  So Caspian will attack when he is able with his trident.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Posted the various attacks.  Big oof on Byrok's damage, which was so close to being enough.

 Tulvi and Eldryn still have turns. I'll give them some time to post but if I check in tomorrow morning and they still haven't posted I'll just move on to the next turn, owing anyone who hasn't posted an extra turn.

----------


## Lioslaith

You may have addressed it, but are you going to do all the rolling for us throughout this?  Or was that just because of the stall?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, I'm happy to let you guys roll - I think it makes the most sense if when you submit your action you make the attack and (potential) damage rolls.  I did them in the last post because people submitted without rolling and I figured I'd save us a little back and forth.

I'll definitely do some rolls for you (publicly).  So, Initiative and then anything from my turn that forces a save.

----------


## Lioslaith

No worries, just wanting to get a feel for how you do things.

----------


## Awful

GFB: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*4*] on a hit + 3 fire damage for a nearby weasel

----------


## paradox26

I overlooked this game when I did my updates. Sorry, will try not to let it happen again. I have posted IC just now. And wow, rotten rolls. Including my initiative, that is two 1s in a row, followed by a 5. Not a promising start to the game.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sorry y'all, got very busy yesterday, but I'll have a post up soon.


EDIT: Posted.  For a quick survey of the situation, Byrok's Weasel looks like it is about to die and a good hit on either of the ones near Tulvi could take them down.

----------


## paradox26

Much better roll this time around. Thankfully.

----------


## Awful

Same as before: (1d20+5)[*23*] to hit
On a hit (1d6+3)[*9*] mundane damage and 3 fore damage on a nearby weasel

----------


## Lioslaith

Fudged the damage roll but it didn't hit anyway.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

You're down to one weasel left.  Byrok has a turn - if he hasn't posted a few hours from now I'll just move forward in combat and owe him an extra turn if the rest of you don't end the fight first.  So long as a couple of you hit, the weasel should go down relatively easy.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Posted, so y'all get another round of attacks.  Get your attacks in and hopefully it'll go down this round.

Since it actually does matter, if Byrok comes back and can one shot the Weasel on his first attack, I'll retcon the damage to Caspian.  Byrok gets 2 turns this round.

----------


## Lioslaith

Lets add in a smite for (2d8)[*6*] damage.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Fight over!  (With possible retcon to benefit the party, pending a byrok attack).  You can look through the garden/well or enter the house.

----------


## Lioslaith

Appreciate that chance!

----------


## Snarkhunter

Here's Byrok's attack from the previous turn, to try and save the damage / spell slot:

To hit:  (1d20+6)[*9*]
Damage:  (1d10+4)[*11*]

Edit:  Ah well, missed anyway.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Paradox - the weasels came out from under a rosebush in the garden - you're sure there's no one else in there.  Did you try throwing the firebolt at the garden (where the weasels came from) or down the well?  Or, both?

Probbly won't get an IC post up today, hopefully one tomorrow but this weekend turned busy.

----------


## paradox26

Sorry, I misread that. I will throw it down the well.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Cool.  I'll have another post up later, but if you're around feel free to make a damage roll for that.  No reason to read into this at all, haha, there's nothing down there to take damage.  But if there _were_ you should probably roll damage.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, there are two Giant Poisonous Snakes in the well. Rather than get us into combat again, I'm giving all of you a turn (including another round for Eldryn) as these snakes slither up to attack. I'm also letting the Firebolt auto-hit, since it was a per-emptive attack and to speed things up.

My guess is that you guys can take these out in a round, so we don't have to get bogged down with more of that.

----------


## Snarkhunter

If an enemy emerges from the well, Byrok's ready should trigger to attack it from 10' away with reach.

Attack:  (1d20+6)[*13*]
Damage:  (1d10+4)[*11*]

----------


## paradox26

Wow, that was a surprise. I thought there might be a passage headed down to the tunnel that comes in from the sea. I wasn't expecting to see any other enemies down there.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Lol, they had 11 health and died from the original firebolt.  I'll try to be online a bit today in case I can give a quick response to anything.

----------


## Izzarra

Is the well large enough to fly down or does somebody need to be lowered on a rope to check for money?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The book describes it as possible to climb down - it would probably be too cramped for wings but it's 20 feet deep and there's no need for a check.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Do we have someone with darkvision and a decent skill at searching?  Byrok is willing to go down there, but he may not be the most skilled.

----------


## Awful

Tulvi is an elf and thus has darkvision, but it doesn't seem like it matters.
We should fish the snake corpses out, though, or they'll contaminate the water for any future drinkers.

----------


## Snarkhunter

I don't know whether Byrok should be making a Perception or a Survival to find tracks just inside the door.  Either way his bonus is a +4.

{skill}  (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## Izzarra

> We should fish the snake corpses out, though, or they'll contaminate the water for any future drinkers.


How heavy do the snakes look?
Mage Hand heavy, spear fishing with trident + rope heavy, or climb down there haul them out by hand heavy?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The snakes are more than a mage hand can carry.

Perception or Sruvival would work, will note what you see in thread.  In terms of checks, you won't have to do a new perception check in each room unless there is a particularly good reason to make a new check (for example, if you're searching a room and use perception to find a hidden door and then investigation to look for traps around it).  Your survival roll will carry you through a lot of the exploration.

----------


## Izzarra

Lets get the snakes out of the well on the way out.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, if the discussion is going into the cave first, then you'll have to find a way to scale the cliff and then swim over to the cave.  Depending on Yue's strength she may be able to carry someone small but you shouldn't count on that.

----------


## Izzarra

Yue has a strength of 10, she might be able to carry somebody if they both strip down to their undergarments.

Getting down can be easy, Yue has Feather Fall. Can everyone jump off the cliff directly above the cave entrance?

If we want to save a spell slot and try climbing down what is the vertical distance? We probably have 200 ft of rope.

----------


## Lioslaith

How far down is it?

----------


## Awful

I've been busy over the past few days; I'll post tomorrow.

----------


## Snarkhunter

I guess I don't understand why we are walking away from the house, where we just found tracks leading in 2 directions, to go check out some cave.  Is this really how ya'll want to proceed?

----------


## Izzarra

> I guess I don't understand why we are walking away from the house, where we just found tracks leading in 2 directions, to go check out some cave.  Is this really how ya'll want to proceed?


The cave is below the house as far as we can tell and several of us think that they are connected so we might go in through there and work up through the basement.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Yue has a strength of 10, she might be able to carry somebody if they both strip down to their undergarments.
> 
> Getting down can be easy, Yue has Feather Fall. Can everyone jump off the cliff directly above the cave entrance?
> 
> If we want to save a spell slot and try climbing down what is the vertical distance? We probably have 200 ft of rope.





> How far down is it?


It's about 40 feet.

To jump off the cliff and feather fall, you should be able to land in front of the cave entrance.  There might be some penalty for anyone wearing heavy armor wading through water a bit but there's no worry of drowning.

As for climbing down, it'll be two athletics checks as you scale the cliff.  Succeed by enough on the first one and the character passes their second check automatically.  If you succeed these checks you also don't have to worry about the water, since you're climbing the rocks to avoid most of it.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> *"<Before we all go down, I should probably check to see if there is a boat or something in the cave. We have no way of knowing if it actually connects to the house.>"*


When you flew by before, you didn't see a boat from your vantage point  but you also didn't see any land to walk on in there (implying that the cave goes a bit further in).  If you want to go in further, let me know.

----------


## Lioslaith

> I guess I don't understand why we are walking away from the house, where we just found tracks leading in 2 directions, to go check out some cave.  Is this really how ya'll want to proceed?


Theres also the chance that they (if anyone is there) is prepared to attack anyone coming in a conventional way versus us coming in from behind so to speak.

----------


## Izzarra

40 feet isn't too bad, in my head I was envisioning double or triple that.

Is there a tree, large rock, or something that we can secure a safety line or knotted rope to? If there is then we won't have to worry as much about if there is a boat or not as we could probably climb out if we have to.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sure, we'll say there is a tree that you can tie off the rope to.

----------


## Izzarra

Okay here is a plan:

- Cast Guidance on all climbers.

- We use the tree as an anchor to belay down a martial character like Caspian or Byrok.

- Yue +1 take a quick peak to see if the entrance is clear..

- If it is not safe the rest of the team uses the rope to pull the martial up the cliff quickly.

- If it is safe everyone else goes down with Yue belaying the last climber.

- We explore the cave.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Cool.  So, Yue can fly down and doesn't have to make any climbing check.  You can tie the rope to the tree without issue.

- Whoever is going to climb down first to scout the cave should make two climbing rolls.  They are both DC 15 Athletics checks, which you can roll with Guidance (again, both).  If anyone gets a 20 or higher on their first Athletics check, they make the second check regardless.

- Then, Yue + whoever she is going with should make Stealth checks and Perception checks.

- Assuming that it is safe to explore, everyone else makes the same DC 15 Athletics checks, which you can roll with Guidance, same bonus for passing the first with a 20.



People can feel free to roll out of order if they'd like for the sake of saving time (so, someone who isn't the first scout could roll to climb), but once you make a roll you commit to the action no matter the result.

Also, make all your rolls in the same post, to save space/time.

----------


## Lioslaith

Once the rope is secured Caspian takes it up and starts his climb down the cliff. 

*Spoiler: Climb checks*
Show


(1d20+5)[*6*]
(1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Oh, wow... I meant to make the check difficult, but did not expect caspian to fail both.  Thechnically you had guidance helping you too but it wouldn't have been enough to pass.

As a note, if you fail one check but not the other, you'll take some fall damage, not all 40 feet of it.  

16 damage for caspian though.

----------


## Lioslaith

Well hes not dead yet. Lol

----------


## Izzarra

I suppose I should have elaborated about how someone belays down a cliff in greater detail before rolls were made.

The climber ties the rope around their waist or to their belt.
The tree is used as a friction break to help the people holding the rope arrest the fall of whoever is climbing if they slip.

I hope that this is not straying too far into metagaming.

----------


## Lioslaith

Well on the one hand its dnd, so its really just a roll to meet a DC not matter if you are trying to climb a glass wall or stairs should the dm decide you need to roll.

Thats puts me back to being only down 1 hp.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> I suppose I should have elaborated about how someone belays down a cliff in greater detail before rolls were made.
> 
> The climber ties the rope around their waist or to their belt.
> The tree is used as a friction break to help the people holding the rope arrest the fall of whoever is climbing if they slip.
> 
> I hope that this is not straying too far into metagaming.


Nah, it's not metagaming but I do want this to be a difficult series of checks since y'all are scaling a cliff face near the ocean.  Even if it's not a free fall, the damage might come from slipping 5 feet and cutting yourself on a jagged rock partway down before continuing, or stuff like that.

In fiction it can be flavored however you want but mechanically I'm keeping it as two checks as DC 15 athletics, where your guidance gives and additional 1d4 on each.  Failing a single check does 2d6 damage, failing both is 4d6 damage.



Next is stealth/perception checks from Caspian/Yue.

----------


## Lioslaith

One could always take the quick way down like I did too. Lol

----------


## Snarkhunter

If Byrok is braced with the rope at the tree, can he assist the others on those checks?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> If Byrok is braced with the rope at the tree, can he assist the others on those checks?


For the sake of people suriving this, sure: Byrok and help the other two climb down, giving advantage on the checks (plus the guidance still).

----------


## Awful

I'm sorry, but with how busy things currently are with me, I can't (as  you might have noticed, heh) maintain any sort of posting schedule, so I  suppose I should formally drop this.

----------


## paradox26

I made my checks in the IC thread, and failed one. I thought Guidance offered a styatic +1, so I took that into account, instead of the 1d4. It wouldn't have made any difference to my checks though, so it doesn't matter.

Just need to roll here for damage on the first roll I failed: (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> I'm sorry, but with how busy things currently are with me, I can't (as  you might have noticed, heh) maintain any sort of posting schedule, so I  suppose I should formally drop this.


Thanks for letting us know, if you end up with free time you're always welcome back!



For everyone else, just let me know what you wanna do regarding the person.  It would be hard to sneak past without a distraction, given the limited space.

----------


## Izzarra

> For everyone else, just let me know what you wanna do regarding the person.  It would be hard to sneak past without a distraction, given the limited space.


Some possible non-evil options:
- We try talking.
- Try to KO him quickly with nonlethal damage.

----------


## paradox26

Wouldn't our botched attempts to climb down the well have made enough noise to have alerted him?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Gonna say no - there's enough distance and the sound of the waves hid it enough.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Any decision on what you want to do here?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Wow, OK, so this guy crits on both Initiative and the attack.  You're in combat, Caspian is actually hit and takes a total of 10 damage

(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Lioslaith

If that attack hits I'll pump a smite into it (2d8)[*2*]

well pffffft...

----------


## Izzarra

Reminder: Yue cast Bless on Caspian and Eldryn

----------


## paradox26

Seems there are lots of maximums being rolled. I just rolled a crit plus a 4 on the Bless bonus. Then rolled really well on the damage too.

----------


## Lioslaith

Bless is a d4 on attacks and saves (1d4)[*3*] bless bonus

So a total of a 19 to hit and 9 damage

----------


## paradox26

> Bless is a d4 on attacks and saves [roll0] bless bonus
> 
> So a total of a 19 to hit and 9 damage


According to Hero Labs, I had a +4 to my attack roll. I rolled a natural 20 on top of that, and added the 1d4 to my attack as well for the Bless. Then I rolled a 9 for my damage roll, because I get a +2 to damage rolls with my eldritch blasts and firebolts.

----------


## Lioslaith

> According to Hero Labs, I had a +4 to my attack roll. I rolled a natural 20 on top of that, and added the 1d4 to my attack as well for the Bless. Then I rolled a 9 for my damage roll, because I get a +2 to damage rolls with my eldritch blasts and firebolts.


Yep!  I was just clarifying for my rolls.

----------


## Snarkhunter

> According to Hero Labs, I had a +4 to my attack roll. I rolled a natural 20 on top of that, and added the 1d4 to my attack as well for the Bless. Then I rolled a 9 for my damage roll, because I get a +2 to damage rolls with my eldritch blasts and firebolts.


I don't think agonizing blast works on firebolt.  That aside, it should be a crit and you're due another 1d10 damage for that?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sorry, was busy most of the weekend, will catch up today.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Agonizing Blast should only work on Eldritch Blast, but you would have killed him anyway.

On that note, are you all going for non-lethal damage or lethal damage here?  If it makes a difference, he was trying to kill you.

Yue's turn.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

You get a couple more sentences to explain yourselves.  If it's not something they would believe, then combat continues and your hit goes through.

Your good roll (at disadvantage even) is why you're getting this opportunity, though I'm not sure you guys will be able to come up with a convincing story.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

7 damage to Yue, 5 to Caspian.

They're definitely still ready to fight, but if anyone wants to insight their reaction you're welcome to (not as an action, just as an extra check).

----------


## Snarkhunter

Is Byrok close enough to move into melee?  Or would that require a move and a dash?

Byrok Insight +4 ... (1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## Izzarra

Hopefully the brief chat bought some time for Byrok to arrive. Please pull aggro of Yue.

Yue Insight: (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yeah, you're close enough to melee.

On a 10 insight, they don't seem to react much to the idea of the house being haunted.

On an 18 insight, they're near enough the house (assuming this connects) that they would be aware of any ghosts around here and these guys don't seem particularly worried about any ghosts.  Remembering back, the only witness who claimed to see the ghosts (rather than hear them) was the guy who liked telling impressive stories.

----------


## Lioslaith

Of course I messed up the attack roll

(1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I believe that's 5 damage halved to 2 against Byrok and a miss on Caspian.  I know Yue should have gone ahead of the Human but I figured to save time I'd do all of those attacks at once.

Yue, Eldryn, and Byrok have turns.  If you can take out the goblin, Caspian will get to go as well.

----------


## Snarkhunter

It seems likely that we took out the injured goblin?  So then Caspian may be able to go ahead with his turn as well?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Wasn't around to confirm yesterday but yeah, Caspian's turn.

Sorry this is a bit of a long combat but, to be fair, their won't be too much combat left after this fight is over.

----------


## Lioslaith

If Caspian casts Thunderwave would he catch any friendlies in it or can he do so without worry?

----------


## Izzarra

When Yue's turn comes around again I would like to know if she can move a few squares away without provoking.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> If Caspian casts Thunderwave would he catch any friendlies in it or can he do so without worry?


Byrok would be in the way of the spell, being right up with the half-elves.




> When Yue's turn comes around again I would like to know if she can move a few squares away without provoking.


You'll likely be fine, but I'll confirm when that comes up.

----------


## Lioslaith

Do you think you can take the abuse byrok?

----------


## Snarkhunter

I would prefer not to take it ... rage won't help against thunder damage.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Byrok takes damage from both Half-Elves.  8 and 3, rage should cut it to 4 and 1.

Yue's turn.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

4 Damage to Caspian.

Byrok's turn, then the hobgoblin, then Caspian.  Both Byrok and Caspian can feel free to take their turns.  There's one person engaged with each of you (half-elf and human, respectively) while the hobgoblin is by the caster for now.

----------


## Lioslaith

Since the thunderwave is a 15 cube I will cast it and try to hit as many baddies as I can while missing the friendlies if possible.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Getting to the combat soon, you should be able to hit the wizard and hobgoblin cleanly and I believe the others are all engaged (or about to be dead).

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I was thinking of a different spell.  Centered on yourself, I let you hit the person who was engaged with you (obviously) and the half Elf.  Byrok didn't kill him but saying you wanted to maneuver toward the boss means that you weren't in the way of the thunder.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Oh _no_ I did not realize I was gonna drop Yue with that.  Your first death save went well but ooh, this next turn is gonna be important to see where the battle is gonna swing.  Eldryn and Byrok are up.  Byrok is engaged with the Half-Elf, Eldryn is in the back and just got hit with magic missile (unless you shield or something).

----------


## Snarkhunter

Yikes!  Ok, I'm going to have to see what Eldryn does before taking Byrok's turn.  If he drops the half-elf, then Byrok can engage the hobgoblin archer and attack Sanbalet.  Otherwise, Byrok will probably have to keep attacking the half-elf.

----------


## Lioslaith

I can heal her if I can get to her.

----------


## Izzarra

> I can heal her if I can get to her.


I had Yue move a few squares away from the melee so you would probably provoke an attack.

----------


## Lioslaith

Was thinking Byrok might engage my attacker and distract them but Ill probably take the AoO anyway to get to her.

----------


## Snarkhunter

I was thinking that Eldryn should take out the half-elf so that Byrok can engage the hobgoblin and Sanbalet to get them off you guys.  Caspian can take down the human and then move the heal Yue.  I don't recommend you taking any unecessary AoO's, especially when Yue has a few rounds.  Caspian is the only one left who can heal ... he goes down then it gets a lot worse.  If we don't hear from paradox26 today, then I'll post my action tonight.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian will be down in another hit or two anyway. May as well try and save the real healer versus himself.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, what's the move for Eldryn/Byrok?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Big miss from the Hobgoblin.  Caspian/Yue's turn.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yue can make the Death save whenever, since that won't affect anything immediately.

8 Magic Missile damage at Eldryn.

Eldryn/Byrok are up again.

----------


## Izzarra

Best use for a Nat 20.

Having regained consciousness Yue will cast Cure Wounds on herself with a 2nd level spell slot.

(2d8+3)[*13*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Nice!  Eldryn and Byrok are up.

----------


## Snarkhunter

I'm thinking we should try to capture the human to interrogate and work on killing the hobgoblin.  On Byrok's next turn, if the hobgoblin is alive I'll attack him ... otherwise I plan to intimidate the human into surrender (perhaps using strength instead of charisma?).

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, we're still waiting on Caspian's turn.  If he doesn't post by this evening my time (8 ish hours?) I'll just move on.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

My bad, never came back to post.  But the human missed and there's a decent chance that Eldryn and Byrok can end this.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Human is down, just 1 enemy left!

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Just poking everyone!  The fight should be about over, just need to take down one more.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Fight is over!  It's up to you guys if you did lethal or non leathal damage before but either way you're out of combat.

----------


## Izzarra

Yue can cast Prayer of Healing and get everyone into decent shape, however her resources are mostly spent and she cannot make it through another large fight like that without a long rest first.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok is at 24/34 before using second wind, which he will now do.

(1d10+2)[*7*]

Ok so 31/34 is fine for now. 

We could probably do a short rest and talk with whatever captives we have.

----------


## Izzarra

As much I would like to make all decisions in character, I also don't want to slow things down.

So, should we: 
1. Go deeper with a prisoner in tow after a short rest.
2. Scour this room for any clues, pack these guys that tried to kill us into the boat, take them to town, hand them over to the authorities, possibly get a long rest, then come back to finish things up here.

----------


## Snarkhunter

I suspect that this group represented the entire hideout.  There may be traps or guardians tied to a location left inside, but otherwise I think it we should be fairly safe to continue exploring.  I think its extremely risky having the wizard as a captive.  The hobgoblin or that last human are much safer prisoners.  Considering how close we are to the town, I think its reasonable to return there after a short rest and questioning these prisoners.  After delivering them to the authorities in town, we should return here to finish our exploration.

----------


## Izzarra

> I think its extremely risky having the wizard as a captive.


I guess I am a little confuse regarding how many opponents there were and who was doing what.

I see that Sanbalet was casting spells and I think he is currently lying dead on the floor. I think I saved a human leader that didn't cast any spells.

We can always tie their fingers up with twine and gag them to prevent spellcasting.

----------


## Snarkhunter

I think Sanbalet is both the human leader and the wizard.  There was also a hobgoblin which seemed more like a 2nd in command type (and who surrendered), and there was a human grunt that wanted to flee (and was bullied into staying by the hob, then was defeated by Eldryn's last attack).

----------


## paradox26

I suggest that we leave the survivors tied up, and continue the exploration. I am sure if there were any other enemies they would have come to the noise of the fight. I doubt there is much more to explore. And if necessary we can always leave someone behind to guard the prisoners.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, the list of enemies:

Sanbelet - Human Wizard
Hobgoblin - second in command
2 Bandits, 4 Scouts, possibly one or two I forgot?  All minions of various races.  The last Human did want to run away.




> I suspect that this group represented the entire hideout.  There may be traps or guardians tied to a location left inside, but otherwise I think it we should be fairly safe to continue exploring.


Based on what you've seen, this is a pretty accurate representation.  There doesn't seem to be any more humanoids/sentient creatures part of this group, but there may be a few other threats.

You can also confidently keep all of them prisoner as long as you've taken considerations to keep the wizard from spellcasting.  Mentioning that in this OOC thread is fine, I'm not gonna pull a surprise escape on you.



Was very busy this past weekend, will read the IC thread next and keep you going.

----------


## paradox26

Just a heads up. I am going out of town for the next few days for a funeral. I won't have access to a computer in that time.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Just a heads up. I am going out of town for the next few days for a funeral. I won't have access to a computer in that time.


Sorry to hear that.



Also, I'm going to be busy a lot of weekends this month so I'll try to keep up but I won't be posting too frequently.

----------


## Izzarra

Thinking we might take a short rest, maybe spend some hit die, then push forward?

----------


## Lioslaith

A short rest would be good for Caspian, he is down to 13 hp.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

OK, it sounds like a short rest then?  Feel free to roll your dice.  If you're not doing anything else during that rest, you can take it safely and just pick up the story from when your rest is done.

----------


## Lioslaith

Resting hit dice rolls

(2d10)[*17*]

Sweet!  That will work!

----------


## Izzarra

Hit die roll (1d8+3)[*11*]

Oops, forget to delete the modifier from the code I copied.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok is good on hp, but will recover action surge and second wind.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, to go over the map, you're in a room that can lead back out to the boat/water.  Or there's one path that goes further into the complex, which would lead under the house.

----------


## Izzarra

I think we can push a bit deeper before we head back to town.

----------


## paradox26

I am back from my trip. I was busy after I returned, which is why my posts have been delayed so far. Things should settle down from now on though, so I should be able to post regularly again.

I think we should progress further into the complex under the house.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Back from my weekend trip.  Will be posting normal through the 19th then I'll be away again for a bit.

Also, I'm pretty sure I didn't give you the loot from Sanbalet and the Hobgoblin.   Sanbalet has a pipe that seems special, possibly magical.  He also has a set of masterfully crafted loaded gaming dice (20 gp). The hobgoblin wears a suit of mariner's armor (scale mail).

----------


## Lioslaith

Are we going to do a loot tracker and divy things up later or divide it up now?

----------


## Izzarra

I like having a party loot.

Google doc?

----------


## Lioslaith

Yeah that is fine, Caspian wouldn't be interested in the armor for sure.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Poking to see what y'all wanna do next.

----------


## Izzarra

Can we approximate which path is most likely to lead up into the building?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Probably the right path, based on how far out the cliff goes and where you entered the cave.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I'm back and my month of being busy is done!  Should have a post up later today and we'll get moving again.

----------


## Izzarra

Options:
- Go through the door.
- Secure the door so it cannot open and check the other underground rooms first.

I like option 2.

----------


## paradox26

I think we should go thoroughly, so I agree that option 2 is the best bet.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Poking for a decision on investigating this final cavern or going up the stairs.

----------


## Snarkhunter

I vote for the stairs.  I don't like the look of those slimy walls and ceiling.

----------


## Lioslaith

I agree, lets do the stairs.

----------


## Izzarra

Any of the other players still with us?

----------


## paradox26

Still here, just been unfortunately inactive lately. I have a sleep disorder, and when I haven't been at work I have been asleep. Catching up now and will post IC.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sorry all, I've been busy the last few days as well.  Happy to keep pushing forward and we'll see where we're at once you've cleared the basement/house.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Alright, lets keep rolling :)

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Gonna wait for confirmation from a second player before going through any of the doors, so one character doesn't get themselves in over their heads.

----------


## Izzarra

Approximately how long does it look like the corpse been dead for? Hours, Days, Weeks.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

A few weeks dead.

----------


## Izzarra

Wasn't there a cavern that we walked past and didn't properly check before we got into the basement?

----------


## Snarkhunter

Yes, but it didn't sound very interesting to me.  There's also a barred door marked "Danger" right next to the room we're currently in, which I think we should check next.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Just wondering if we should reopen recruitment?

Seems like Izzarra and I are the only players still around?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yeah, if any other players are watching/reading the thread, chime in here.  I can re-open recruitment and fill us up to 4-6 players.  Should have that up in the next Day or two.

----------


## Izzarra

Sure, if it is just us we could use some more players.

How would we phase out the others and bring in new characters, go back to town?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yeah, you'd meet people in town.  Lioslath said they were still interested, I pinged the other players as well.  Before doing a new thread for recruitment I'd probably ask the people who signed up for the original recruitment thread to see if they were interested still.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Alright, it looks like we may be OK to go forward with the current party.  Going to post IC again in a moment, forgot about Darkvision...

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Was away for the weekend, but yes, skeletons.  Your group has enough time to organize in whatever way you'd like, just describe the situation you want to set up.  Roll initiatives when you can.

----------


## Izzarra

Sorry for the delay, just flew half way around the planet and I have some terrible jet lag.

Initiative: (1d20+3)[*22*]

----------


## Snarkhunter

Initiative for Byrok:  (1d20+0)[*10*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Byrok, you can make your opportunity attack now along with anyone else who would have prepared for the slow moving skeletons.
Yue, feel free to take your turn as well, since you're at the top of initiative.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Poking the thread here for Eldryn, Caspian, Tulvi.  I'll check back a few hours now and go for the skeletons, but enough damage might be able to save us an attack on Byrok.


Unless y'all say otherwise, I'm assuming you're bottlenecking them at the door and Byrok is there to take the damage (while raging).  Also, I'll assume y'all are attacking the closest one/most damaged one and if they're all equal, just the one at the top of the order.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

It's the group's turn, looks like the skeleton missed.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Poking the thread - it's Byrok's turn, if there's no attack in a few hours I'll just move on and Byrok and can get that turn whenever.

----------


## Izzarra

Is it possible for Yue to move up and get the Skeletal Alchemist and some of the others with Burning Hands without hitting allies?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Is it possible for Yue to move up and get the Skeletal Alchemist and some of the others with Burning Hands without hitting allies?


Yeah, that should be fine.  You can angle yourself right to get the skeleton in the door and the alchemist, and then step back to let Byrok block the way.

----------


## paradox26

Just a heads up. I am going to be out of town for a week starting in a couple of days. I will try to post, but not certain if it will be possible.

----------


## Izzarra

I am holding off posting IC for Yue until Eldryn reports back as it probably took a little while to pack the bag.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Some more info on the upstairs.  I let Eldryn find the traps partially because of his proficiency in arcana and the fact that I don't wanna just pull a gotcha at this point.  The effects are unlikely to really matter anyway, since you've explored the basement area already.

----------


## Izzarra

Without a map to look at I am not sure if we have checked every room underground yet, aside of the large empty looking cavern a while back. Did we get all of the rooms?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yeah, you got all of the rooms downstairs.

I'll try to figure out a way to do maps - the problem with the ones provided in the book are that they show secret rooms and there isn't a great way to hide those without being obvious something is there.

----------


## Izzarra

> I'll try to figure out a way to do maps.


I have been using https://new.tableplop.com/ for the games I am running. It has reasonable fog of war functionality that lets you cover up parts that the players shouldn't see yet.

Some GMs I have been playing with have been drawing up the maps in google spreadsheets.

----------


## Izzarra

> It takes a moment but you also find a set of footprints on the ground, which look like they are headed toward the staircase you just came up.


Do the footprints look recent?
Survival: (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## Izzarra

I think I am ready to head back to town now.

Should we start recruitment now so we can get back to a full party?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> I think I am ready to head back to town now.
> 
> Should we start recruitment now so we can get back to a full party?


Should I just assume that you go through the rest of the house and check it out carefully?  There is one encounter here that would definitely happen if you check it out.

I'll look at recruiting people on Monday.  Initially I took 6 people, but do we want to cap the party at 4 or 5 instead?

----------


## Izzarra

I find 5 PCs provides a good balance between character capabilities and play speed.

Was thinking of having Yue fly up to the roof from the outside and see if there is a hole in the roof to check the attic.

Not sure if we want to try for another encounter with only 2 PCs.

----------


## paradox26

I agree. I am not sure two PCs would be capable of fighting a full encounter. Probably better to return to town, recruit more players, then return to do a final sweep of the house quickly before we continue the adventure. I also think 5 PCs is probably an ideal number, though if there are sufficient good applications, I won't be heartbroken to have six PCs.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The people I'd ask first would be those who originally applied and I passed over, to see if they're still interested.  We'll see how many we get after that.

I'll look through the adventure, there is one thing that should happen right now, but there's not much left anyway.  I'll start sending out recruitment stuff today can keep you updated here.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, there's only one more scene in the house that would make sense to happen now, I'll post it IC and you can decide if you want to deal with it now or with a party.

I also want to give the loot from the rest of the house to the two of you before we add more people to the party, so I've included it all below.

*Spoiler*
Show


7gp - Book: The Magical Properties of Gemstones by the archmage Tenser
7gp - Book: The Magical Properties of Herbs and Flowers by the archmage Tenser
7gp - Book: The Metaphysics of Mathematics by the mage Nystul
30 cp
5gp - Alchemical Powders
5gp - Alchemical Powders
5sp - small crystal bauble


Total: 31gp 8sp

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I reached out to Lioslaith to check if he was still interested, but his inbox is full - if anyone can reach out to him another way, can you see if he's still interested?

----------


## paradox26

We will put the items found into the bag of holding for safekeeping.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

What have you guys been doing with Sanbalet?  Is he following you around or tied up somewhere for you to get him later?  Maybe sticking with the other party members who are ostensibly still there?

He won't get away or anything, just checking on the logistics of that part.

----------


## Izzarra

I have been assuming that the PCs that no longer have players have been watching him.

----------


## paradox26

Yeah, we can assume the absent party members have been guarding him while we explore the house.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, for gathering the party: all of Lioslaith, Snarkhunter, and Vozen expressed interest so we'll see about them posting.

The plan for the story is to wrap up the conversation with Ned and then get into town.  If anyone has personal buisness or anything they want to do in between adventures we can do that, and then pick up with the next adventure.

----------


## Lioslaith

I will assume that I was also stalled out watching the other prisoner.

----------


## Izzarra

Should we try to sail that boat back to town with all of the contraband, or just walk back and tell the authorities about it?

----------


## Lioslaith

Da law o da sea says we found it it be ours, arrrrr. Lol

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok has proficiency with Vehicles (water).  Is that enough for our group to pilot the vessel?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Byrok has proficiency with Vehicles (water).  Is that enough for our group to pilot the vessel?


I'd probably have you make some sort of check (your proficiency + Str, Dex, or Wis your choice) and the DC wouldn't be too hard.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian is a sailor as well if that helps.

----------


## Izzarra

> Sanbalet ... stays quiet in the moment, but when there's a chance he gets the attention of your party and looks to have a private conversation.


Does Yue realize that Sanbalet has something to say.
Insight: (1d20+3)[*5*]

Edit: No she doesn't

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Caspian's sailor background helps.  So the roll would be:

Advantage on Prof (for water vehicles) + Str, Dex, or Wis (for rowing, navigating, perception, etc.)

----------


## Snarkhunter

Ok then I think we take the boat and Byrok will attempt that pilot roll when its time.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sorry everyone, I haven't been online much cause of NaNo.  I'll try to be on more but my posting this month may be slow.

----------


## Lioslaith

> Sorry everyone, I haven't been online much cause of NaNo.  I'll try to be on more but my posting this month may be slow.


No worries!!!

----------


## Lioslaith

Are we all talking to him?

----------


## Izzarra

> Are we all talking to him?


I have been assuming that it is a private conversation.

----------


## paradox26

No, I posted that I waited until the whole party was alone with him, so you will be there to hear it and can comment.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Whoever wants to be around to talk can, I'm not too worried about it.  Reply coming later today.

----------


## Lioslaith

Im fine with being back in town. I personally dont think hes doing anything other than trying to get free.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Moved us on to the town.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Alright, so the first adventure is fully wrapped up.  As for where we go from here.

I'm gonna be busy through the end of the month and then on and off busy through December because of holidays.  What I'd imagine in character would be you all having a little bit of downtime before the next adventure kicks off, meaning a couple posts where you can take care of personal business/start any personal goals that you want to work on.

Now is the time to post here or in thread with whether or not you'd like to continue playing so we can see who we have left.  I know I've pinged people a couple times, I just need to make sure to have a final count while it would be convenient to re-recruit.

----------


## Lioslaith

Sounds like a plan. I should be able to be here. Also  did we level up?

----------


## Izzarra

> Now is the time to post here or in thread with whether or not you'd like to continue playing so we can see who we have left.


I am still here and would like to continue.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Sounds like a plan. I should be able to be here. Also  did we level up?


Yes, level up!

----------


## Lioslaith

Took the Fey Touched feat, if that is okay?  Bumped cha and took Hex as the chosen spell.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yeah, that feat is fine!

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian has leveled up and is ready to go.

----------


## Izzarra

Yue has been leveled up. Now Bard 2 Sorcerer 2.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Cool, I'll check on the others today and we'll go from there.

Again, if there's anything around Town that your character would want to do or any personal plotline you wanted to start, feel free to make a post IC and we can fill the time in between adventures starting that.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, for the tanner.   She'll pay for the intact hide of any beast or monstrosity of challenge rating 3 or higher. 

Harvesting the hide from such a creature requires an intact carcass, an hour of work, and a successful DC 15 Dexterity (Sleight of Hand) or Wisdom (Survival) check to preserve it in top condition for Kiorna's purposes. On a failed check, the hide does not meet Kiorna's standards but can still be sold for a lesser price.

----------


## Izzarra

I think one of the next things to do might be to look into _Ye Secret of Ye Philosopher's Stone_. 




> It would take 8 hours of study to read the book along with an Arcana check to gain knowledge from this book.


Yue doesn't have any training in Arcana. Do any of the remaining characters care to help? If not could she get help from an alchemist in town?

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian isnt very arcane either but hes happy to help

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> I think one of the next things to do might be to look into _Ye Secret of Ye Philosopher's Stone_. 
> 
> Yue doesn't have any training in Arcana. Do any of the remaining characters care to help? If not could she get help from an alchemist in town?


From the party, I'd recommend you all read it together and have Eldryn roll it.  If you're looking to involve an NPC, you could go to any of the following:

 Keledek the Unspoken, a human wizard who lives in his tower all alone.  The town views him with contempt, mistrust, or fear and rumors go around that speaking his name allows him to eavesdrop on you. Captain Xendros, a tiefling priest who runs a temple here.  She is a follower of Iuz, a cambion and demigod who rules much of the distant north. Wellgar Brinehanded, a human priest of Procan, the Sailor of Sea and Sky.  His worship focuses on the sea and sailors.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Alright, just catching up on everything.  Should be able to get things going later this week.

----------


## Izzarra

I'm still here.

If we get some more characters and one of them is good at Arcana then we might use _Ye Secret of Ye Philosopher's Stone_ as a hook to introduce them to the party.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

By my count, we have 3 definite (Izzarra, Lioslaith, paradox),  2 maybe (Vozen, snarkhunter), and 1 no (Awful).

Maybe we'll grab one more person right now in case Vozen/snark return and go from there?

----------


## Izzarra

It has been over a month since we were really going at it, we might want to take a roll call on who is still here.

If we are going to open a recruitment it wouldn't hurt to take a pessimistic approach and get 2-3 players with the assumption that some of them will drop out after a week or so.

----------


## paradox26

For purposes of a role call, I am still here. I just posted IC. On that subject, I was glad I pursued the discussion with Sanbalet now. I figured he must have known something about Ned, though I didn't know what it could be.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Quick update - real life has been happening to me, so I'm not gonna have much time for this until I get that sorted out.  I'll keep y'all updated but it's still gonna be a while before I have the free time for this.

----------


## Izzarra

I understand. I'll probably still be here when your ready to go.

----------

